# Buck I got in Kentucky!!



## Ballground (Nov 18, 2015)

I got this buck sunday evening on my dads fifty acre piece of property.He is a main frame eleven with triple brows on one side and split brows on the other!!!!!


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 18, 2015)

That's a hoss for sure! Congrats!


----------



## seeker (Nov 18, 2015)

Congratulations on a wonderful buck.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 18, 2015)

Love that thick rack. Congrats!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Big buck bagger jr (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats and you have to love the tongue hanging


----------



## creekbender (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks good ! Deer looks a lot bigger now compared to the cell phone pics you sent me . Congrats !


----------



## Ballground (Nov 18, 2015)

I just had him scored he grossed 168 !!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome buck. Congrats!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 18, 2015)

very nice.. congrats. Tell us the story.


----------



## Timberchicken (Nov 18, 2015)

Good buck nice G's.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2015)

He is a bruiser!  Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 18, 2015)

Man, what a great lookin' deer!


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome deer !  Yeah he's a lot bigger than the pics that Creekbender sent me !! Congrats


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 20, 2015)

Northwestern Kentucky?


----------



## Ballground (Nov 20, 2015)

40 miles north east of paducha in a little town called lola


----------



## Deano (Nov 29, 2015)

&#55357;&#56878; awesome deer, what county in Kentucky?


----------



## Ballground (Nov 29, 2015)

Crittenden County I think I spelled it rite !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FMC (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ckent1973 (Dec 28, 2015)

congrats


----------

